# growing your sticks



## RATTSASS (Feb 1, 2013)

about ten or twelve years ago i came up with an idea to make those spiral walking sticks that everyone seems to want its simple to do but takes a couple years its like this ....in these wabash river bottoms theres a lot of maple trees growing everywhere theres water i took with me a pair of plyers and a roll of bailing wire found a stand of young maples mostly about two inches in diameter starting at the bottom i put about 7-8 wraps or wire up to about four feet then i twisted the wire real tight and secured it top and bottom ..so in the next two years these trees grew imbedding the wire into the trunk and eventually rusting away leaving a three inch in diameter five foot spiral to do with as you please ! these trees grow fast but with or without bark make a fine stick hope this helps rattsass


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Great idea! I've found some young trees with vines spiraling up to create the effect, but never one just perfect for a walking stick.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

RATTSASS said:


> about ten or twelve years ago i came up with an idea to make those spiral walking sticks that everyone seems to want its simple to do but takes a couple years its like this ....in these wabash river bottoms theres a lot of maple trees growing everywhere theres water i took with me a pair of plyers and a roll of bailing wire found a stand of young maples mostly about two inches in diameter starting at the bottom i put about 7-8 wraps or wire up to about four feet then i twisted the wire real tight and secured it top and bottom ..so in the next two years these trees grew imbedding the wire into the trunk and eventually rusting away leaving a three inch in diameter five foot spiral to do with as you please ! these trees grow fast but with or without bark make a fine stick hope this helps rattsass


Sounds very interesting. Would love to see some photo's if possible? Thanks.


----------



## rjvr (Jan 29, 2013)

Good idea I've scoured woods for small trees bound by lianas (wild vines), tore away the vines to make wreaths then dared to cut down the young tree stripped of bark for door handles or grab bars, but was never secure that the wood was strong enough to support a human for a long stretch let alone years. Too many times a fine stick found on a hike would break after a few miles.

what I seek is someone with experience of wood / perhaps a furniture maker with access to purchasing wood stock which, on a long lathe, may be made into a hiking / walking stick that would stand up to years of use for hiking, urban walking or medical support. Plus, too many oldies today use awful canes with weird base contraptions that are dangerous, or walkers that all give them "widow's back", make them feel old. Most don't know how to even use a cane. I want to offer something that will allow people of all sizes support to walk straight and see what's around them, not just the sidewalk. The dual metal sticks scare most people who are not hikers.


----------

